# An Post - cost of stamps today, and use of old stamps



## Setanta12 (15 Dec 2014)

How much to post bog-standard no-frills cards?  I have about 30 55c stamps but some newer     60c stamps - do I have to go down to the POst office and get about 30 5c stamps (assuming cost of postage for Ireland is 60c ?)

Is it the same cost for the UK ?


----------



## DMcL1971 (15 Dec 2014)

http://www.anpost.ie/anpost/postalrates/standard+post.htm

68c to Ireland including Northern Ireland.
€1.00 to the UK, Europe or anywhere else in the world.

You need to buy extra stamps, 13c and 5c in order to make them up to 68c.
You can put any amount of stamps onto a letter as long as the total makes it up to 68c.


----------



## Bronte (15 Dec 2014)

So he needs 18 c of stamps, they surely don't do them in ones.  He'll have to buy a 20c one x 30.  Or else stick two stamps on.  

Alternatively maybe you can swop them over at the post office and pay for the right stamps.  I always understood stamps were equal to money.


----------



## DMcL1971 (15 Dec 2014)

They now digitally print stamps at the counter. So, I believe they can actually print you off stamps of any denomination. So they should be able to just print off 30 x 13c stamps from the machine. (To bring the 55c stamps up to 68c).

I was in a similar situation on Friday where I only had 60c stamps. Instead of giving me proper 8c stamps, that have a picture of a swan on them, that you have to lick and stick. They just printed off a bunch of 8c, peel and stick, type stamps with a generic Xmas image on them from the machine.

As a matter of interest they sell small denomination lick and stick stamps in values 1,2,3,4,5,8,10,15,20,25 and 50.


----------



## Bronte (15 Dec 2014)

Progress is amazing.  I have a book of oldish Irish stamps myself so this thread is very useful.


----------



## Steven Barrett (15 Dec 2014)

DMcL1971 said:


> They now digitally print stamps at the counter. So, I believe they can actually print you off stamps of any denomination. So they should be able to just print off 30 x 13c stamps from the machine. (To bring the 55c stamps up to 68c).
> 
> I was in a similar situation on Friday where I only had 60c stamps. Instead of giving me proper 8c stamps, that have a picture of a swan on them, that you have to lick and stick. They just printed off a bunch of 8c, peel and stick, type stamps with a generic Xmas image on them from the machine.
> 
> As a matter of interest they sell small denomination lick and stick stamps in values 1,2,3,4,5,8,10,15,20,25 and 50.



Yep, just go into the post office and tell them what you want and they'll print them off.

The price of stamps is ridiculous though. €1.20 for a A4 size envelope. 

Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## Leo (15 Dec 2014)

SBarrett said:


> The price of stamps is ridiculous though. €1.20 for a A4 size envelope.



Especially considering I bought a bike light for about that including signed-for delivery from China!!


----------



## rayn (15 Dec 2014)

notwithstanding the price, 
I believe we are one of the few countries without a Saturday delivery.


----------



## STEINER (15 Dec 2014)

When the 60c price went up to 68c I had about 40 self-adhesives left from the box of 100.  I went to a PO and got 40 self-adhesive 8c stamps printed off without any fuss.  The philatelist in me does pine for the traditional sheets...........


----------

